# Service Mast through corrugated metal roof



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

aerickson1889 said:


> Hey guys, im looking at doing a service upgrade but have a problem. The new mast must run through the roof(old one wasnt) and the roof is corrugated metal with 7" gaps between ribs. Ive done countless service upgrades drilling through roofs and mounting the standard flashing but the problem is they have all been shingle roofs. I have never done a metal one. Anyone had this problem? Suggestions on flashing to get and/or how to seal it properly?



How close to the roof edge will the centre of the hole be?


----------



## aerickson1889 (Nov 20, 2012)

It will be about 1.5-2 feet from edge I believe


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

This what I have used, works well


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use a roof sealant on the bottom edge of the boot then form it around the ribs, then screw it down and put more sealant on the screws as well as around the pipe to be sure it's sealed


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I have used those rubber ones as well. Don't know what they are called, I always get them from a plumber buddy if I need one.


----------



## aerickson1889 (Nov 20, 2012)

mikeg_05 said:


> This what I have used, works well


Thanks. This is exactly what ive been looking at for the last hour. Seems like the best option. Glad to know someone else has used it with success. I guess plumbers use this all the time and it should work the same for a mast.


----------



## aerickson1889 (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks for the help fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> I have used those rubber ones as well. Don't know what they are called, I always get them from a plumber buddy if I need one.


 
I think they are called roof flanges , at least that is what we call them !

There are different styles.

Screwed down , then roof tarred , they work fine .

The roof tar also comes in colors .


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

On a metal roof if it falls on a raised rib we use the ones made of lead. They can be formed over the rib. We get those from a metal roofing supplier.


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

*roof flange*

Used them a lot for roof penetrations, flat roofs, built up roofing, metal sloped roofs. I have called them witches hats, roofers know what we are talking about. Seal the whole thing with lots and lots of roofing tar.


----------

